
Milkychance.net – collaborative web-campaign - fabu
We just launched an interactive, collaborative web-campaign for milky chance&#x27;s new Single. 50.000 Users can unlock a pixel of the artwork and some milisecods of the new song. - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;milkychance.net&#x2F;
======
learningmore
No option to unlock pixels without a facebook authentication?

~~~
fabu
nope since every pixel is connected with your public facebook picture and as
an authentification so that everyone is only able to reveal one pixel. but you
can skip it by clicking the skip-link in the menu.

